# OH MY GOSH…..GALEN BARKED



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OH MY GOSH…..GALEN BARKED

Galen came to me and BARKED for the very first time…..we ran 
to the door, she went out and peed. Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

She looked at me and started the RLH. She is so proud of herself. 
She knows she commutated……. With all my whining, I just had to 
let everyone know. Now we have something to build on…..
Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah


Galen’s Story
Mill Rescue 4 months
2 short term foster homes then us
Approx 5 months 
Poop & pee any where except in her bed
Smart except for no concept of house training
Major failures in all direction of house training
At 7 month & 2 days Galen barked to go out
We worked on it close to 24/7 for 2 months
This was step # 1 in her communication to let me know 
She needed to go out


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah!! What a big girl!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

very exciting indeed !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats, it so great when they "get " it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome connection!! Yeah, little Galen!! I hope you are able to get it cemented in her little brain!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for her, and for you! Can't wait to meet her when we have another play date.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

YEAH Galen!! Good girl!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting to see a major breakthrough! Yea Galen!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I love your excitement, Sandi!

Now, for the sake of documentation and the fact that others will find this topic down the road, can you post how old she is now and how long you've had her?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Woo hooo!!! Bet you had a big potty at your house to celebrate!! (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.) Jane
P.S. I was going to add that I'm glad you didn't poop out before Galen "got it", but I thought I should restrain myself.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Woo hooo!!! Bet you had a big potty at your house to celebrate!! (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.) Jane
> P.S. I was going to add that I'm glad you didn't poop out before Galen "got it", but I thought I should restrain myself.


 :whoo::whoo: I thought we would go down in :flame: before she got it :brick: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! I love your excitement, Sandi!
> 
> Now, for the sake of documentation and the fact that others will find this topic down the road, can you post how old she is now and how long you've had her?


thank you edited in post # 1


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! I love your excitement, Sandi!
> 
> Now, for the sake of documentation and the fact that others will find this topic down the road, can you post how old she is now and how long you've had her?


I will edit Post # 1.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great news! That little girl will be fully trained in no time!!!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay for Galen!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats Sandi. You deserve to be proud of yourself. Quite the rescue indeed. Just keep praising the **** out of her. LOL.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful when these little rescue dogs find their voices? We were thrilled when ours barked for the first time; now one won't shut up if he wants to play!  Glad the potty training is having some success; we were doing really well but one seems to have had a relapse and is peeing in the kitchen! Back to the drawing board for us!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Knock on wood, i'm scared to say anything for fear of jinxing. She has had 1 poop & 1 pee since her break through Sunday night. These were my fault for not paying attention to her coming to me. She knows and wants to go outside. I am so proud of her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , just have those treats (and I mean real meat) ready for her next adventure. Rescues make us so proud.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is such a cute story!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Galen:whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, I'm happy for you that Galen learned to let you know she wants outside to potty. Sit and stay doesn't even come close to them knowing where the bathroom is for me. I love the potty party!! Give that cutie a hotdog.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, Galen has quite a history at a young age! Way to go Galen!!!!
I've had Cricket since she was 5 months old and have only heard her bark a couple of times. She leaves it to the others to do


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks ladies, that was her first bark, she is doing remarkably well now with the house training. Only a of couple accidents and each time she did try to let us know, we were involved with something and didn’t go directly out. She is not a waiter, when she has to go she has to go. She also has not learned to try because she is out, we can be back in for 5 minutes and then she needs to go back out to poop or pee. That is OK, she knows and is trying.


----------

